# Color or black and white? (Attention: a joke - and not the best)



## TomHuck-wa (Mar 13, 2007)

Morality Test
This test only has one question, but it's a very important one. By giving an
honest answer, you will discover where you stand morally. The test features
an unlikely, completely fictional situation in which you will have to make a
decision. Remember that your answer needs to be honest, yet spontaneous.
Please scroll down slowly and give due consideration to each line.

THE SITUATION:
You are in Florida, Miami to be specific. There is chaos all around you
caused by a hurricane with severe flooding. This is a flood of Biblical
proportions. You are photojournalist working for a major newspaper, and
you're caught in the middle of this epic disaster. The situation is nearly
hopeless.
You're trying to shoot career-making photos. There are houses and people
swirling around you, some disappearing under the water.  Nature is
unleashing all of its destructive fury.

THE TEST:
Suddenly you see a woman in the water. She is fighting for her life, trying
not to be taken down with the debris. You move closer. Somehow the woman
looks familiar. You suddenly realize who it is. It's Hillary Clinton!  At
the same time you notice that the raging waters are about to take her under
forever.  You have two options: You can save the life of Hillary Clinton or
you can shoot a dramatic Pulitzer Prize winning photo, documenting the death
of one of the world's most powerful women. (in her mind, at least).

THE QUESTION:
Here's the question, and please give an honest answer.......  Would you
select high contrast color film, or would you go with the classic simplicity
of black and white?


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 13, 2007)

Heard that joke a long time ago and the subject was President Bush.


----------



## RMThompson (Mar 13, 2007)

Not only was this joke a waste of time, but it's insensetive and your account should be banned for wasting anyone's time who read it.


----------



## darich (Mar 14, 2007)

Not the place for jokes like this.


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 14, 2007)

Wrong forum, but guys, it's a joke.  Move it to off topic and give it a title that clues you in to the fact that it is a joke.

I happen to think it's a very clever photography joke.


----------



## TomHuck-wa (Mar 14, 2007)

Thank you Matt.  I certainly didnt mean to offend or upset anyone, and the subject could be any political figure, but I thought it was clever. Owell, not everyones sense of humor is the same.  Life is too short to get upset over it.


----------



## terri (Mar 14, 2007)

It is funny - the first 5 times you hear it. :mrgreen: I've heard various political figures pegged in there, US and UK. 

At any rate - nothing of a political nature is welcome 'round these parts. Please keep that in mind for the future, thanks.


----------



## darich (Mar 14, 2007)

I wasn't offended by it  - i heard an identical joke with a scottish footballer substituted for Hilary Clinton and i laughed. I appreciate that others will find it unfunny and change the drowning person.
But like matt says - a warning that it's a joke and in the correct forum would be advisable


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 14, 2007)

well, I heard that joke many times, never with a celebrity though.

the first few times I actually thought it funny ..


----------

